# ce n'è a sfare



## ilverbo

Ciao cari,Sempre riferendomi alla descrizione di una conversazione tra vecchi maschilisti che fanno un paragone tra le donne russe e le donne italiane... Uno di loro dice ad un certo punto: "Le russe son discrete. A Piombino ce ne' a sfare."Non capisco il significato di questa frase (dice che ci sono tante / si trovano facilmente? il tono e' dispregiativo?). Grazie,il.V.


----------



## pizzi

ilverbo said:


> dice che ce ne sono tante / si trovano facilmente? il tono e' dispregiativo?



 Sì!


----------



## ilverbo

Grazie Pizzi


----------



## Anja.Ann

ilverbo said:


> ... ce ne' a sfare.



Ciao, Ilverbo 

Per la forma scritta: "ce _n'è_ a sfare" ... "ce n'è a iosa/in abbondanza" 

P.S.: Ciao, Piz!


----------



## violadaprile

Io ci stavo pensando...
Non si tratta del mio dialetto ma la parola "sfare" mi richiama "disfare". Ma anche in italiano si usa in questo senso. "Si sfaceva al sole".
"Ce n'è talmente tante che si possono sfasciare, buttare via". Sarebbe sbagliato?

Peraltro non mi è chiaro che significhi l'espressione "Le russe sono discrete" in questo contesto. Non mi è assolutamente chiaro dove stia il paragone ...


Forse si può intendere come "le italiane invece sono sfacciate"? Però boh ...


----------



## pizzi

violadaprile said:


> Peraltro non mi è chiaro che significhi l'espressione "Le russe sono discrete" in questo contesto. Non mi è assolutamente chiaro dove stia il paragone ...



Le russe sono _niente male / passabili  / bellocce / da farci un pensierino _/ e via discorrendo.


----------



## longplay

ilverbo said:


> Ciao cari,Sempre riferendomi alla descrizione di una conversazione tra vecchi maschilisti che fanno un paragone tra le donne russe e le donne italiane... Uno di loro dice ad un certo punto: "Le russe son discrete. A Piombino ce ne' a sfare."Non capisco il significato di questa frase (dice che ci sono tante / si trovano facilmente? il tono e' dispregiativo?). Grazie,il.V.



Siamo sempre sullo stesso libro, mi sembra....A parte il "ce ne',(forse "ce n'è"), l' espressione "a sfare" è dialettale (Italia centrale, parte) e significa ce n'è "una gran quantità".
Mi ricorda "la mi' moglie" e "facciamo le corna" di altri "filoni" di discussione.... . Ciao.


----------



## giginho

violadaprile said:


> Io ci stavo pensando...
> Non si tratta del mio dialetto ma la parola "sfare" mi richiama "disfare". Ma anche in italiano si usa in questo senso. "Si sfaceva al sole".
> "Ce n'è talmente tante che si possono sfasciare, buttare via". Sarebbe sbagliato?
> 
> Peraltro non mi è chiaro che significhi l'espressione "Le russe sono discrete" in questo contesto. Non mi è assolutamente chiaro dove stia il paragone ...
> 
> 
> Forse si può intendere come "le italiane invece sono sfacciate"? Però boh ...



Ciao a tutti!

Io darei un'altra interpretazione del "discreto". Mi spiego, secondo me vuol dire che le russe non si fanno vedere molto in giro o non le riconosci, sono discrete nel senso di dire: stanno per i fatti loro.

Con questo senso, la frase che segue assume il significato avversativo che fa capire che sebbene non le vedi o non ti accorgi di loro ce ne sono parecchie:

Le russe sono discrete (non si mettono in mostra/non si vedono in giro) ma ce n'è a sfare (c ne sono parecchie nel posto in questione)

Può avere un senso?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Gigi 

In alternativa "essere discreti" può significare "non lasciarsi andare a commenti o a confidenze, non parlare più del dovuto"


----------



## longplay

giginho said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Io darei un'altra interpretazione del "discreto". Mi spiego, secondo me vuol dire che le russe non si fanno vedere molto in giro o non le riconosci, sono discrete nel senso di dire: stanno per i fatti loro.
> 
> Con questo senso, la frase che segue assume il significato avversativo che fa capire che sebbene non le vedi o non ti accorgi di loro ce ne sono parecchie:
> 
> Le russe sono discrete (non si mettono in mostra/non si vedono in giro) ma ce n'è a sfare (c ne sono parecchie nel posto in questione)
> 
> Può avere un senso?



Senza contestare nessuno, ma "a sfare" è tipicamente toscano (tra l'altro chi parla si riferisce a Piombino e da l'idea di conoscere bene la situazione della cittadina). In
questo contesto, pronunciato da un toscano, il "discrete" significa "niente male , bellocce, abbastanza belle ecc.". Saluti.


----------



## violadaprile

giginho said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Io darei un'altra interpretazione del "discreto". Mi spiego, secondo me vuol dire che le russe non si fanno vedere molto in giro o non le riconosci, sono discrete nel senso di dire: stanno per i fatti loro.
> 
> Con questo senso, la frase che segue assume il significato avversativo che fa capire che sebbene non le vedi o non ti accorgi di loro ce ne sono parecchie:
> 
> Le russe sono discrete (non si mettono in mostra/non si vedono in giro) ma ce n'è a sfare (c ne sono parecchie nel posto in questione)
> 
> Può avere un senso?



Grazie Gigi,
condivido l'interpretazione e finalmente (almeno per me) il paragone ha un senso.
Questo è il post originale dove "a sfare" si riferisce chiaramente alle donne italiane.


ilverbo said:


> Ciao cari,Sempre riferendomi alla descrizione di una conversazione tra vecchi maschilisti che fanno un paragone tra le donne russe e le donne italiane... Uno di loro dice ad un certo punto: "Le russe son discrete. A Piombino ce ne' a sfare."Non capisco il significato di questa frase (dice che ci sono tante / si trovano facilmente? il tono e' dispregiativo?). Grazie,il.V.


"Le russe non si mettono molto in mostra, le Piombinesi (o come si dice) se ne vedono tante"
Viola


----------



## longplay

violadaprile said:


> Grazie Gigi,
> condivido l'interpretazione e finalmente (almeno per me) il paragone ha un senso.
> "Le russe non si mettono molto in mostra, le Piombinesi (o come si dice) se ne vedono tante"
> Viola


Scusami infinitamente, ma "il paragone" dove sta? Io non ne trovo nemmeno uno implicito; o "ilverbo" ci fornisce più contesto oppure  restiamo col fatto che è "ilverbo" che afferma che "qualcuno sta facendo un paragone tra...". Sarebbe meglio accertarsi. Grazie ! 
Aggiungo: "son discrete" invece di "sono discrete" rafforza l' idea di un "parlato" toscano.


----------



## violadaprile

ilverbo said:


> Ciao cari,Sempre riferendomi alla descrizione di una conversazione tra vecchi maschilisti che fanno un paragone tra le donne russe e le donne italiane... Uno di loro dice ad un certo punto: "Le russe son discrete. A Piombino ce ne' a sfare."Non capisco il significato di questa frase (dice che ci sono tante / si trovano facilmente? il tono e' dispregiativo?). Grazie,il.V.





giginho said:


> Io darei un'altra interpretazione del "discreto". Mi spiego, secondo me vuol dire che le russe non si fanno vedere molto in giro o non le riconosci, sono discrete nel senso di dire: stanno per i fatti loro.
> (non si mettono in mostra/non si vedono in giro)





pizzi said:


> ilverbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> dice che ci sono tante / si trovano facilmente? il tono e' dispregiativo?). Grazie,il.V.
> 
> 
> 
> Sì!
Click to expand...



La domanda era quella iniziale. Il contesto non mi pare che manchi.
Anche con "bellocce" il paragone ci sta, purché "a sfare" significhi "talmente tante che non più interessanti".

PS
Se non ci fosse un paragone e Ilverbo avesse preso una cantonata, allora avrebbe (a maggior ragione) ragione Gigi:
"Le russe sono bellocce e ce ne sono tante"


----------



## Akire72

Dunque, in attesa che il verbo ci sveli di che libro si tratti, posso tranquillamente dire che ha tutta l'aria di essere un dialogo tra Toscani, visto che si cita anche Piombino. Confermo pertanto che "a sfare", vuol dire "in abbondanza" (ipotizzo un'etimologia da "talmente tante da doversene/potersene disfare/sbarazzare) e che "discrete" non significa "riservate" ma "bellocce/carine".

EDIT: il tono non è affatto dispregiativo, è solo una costatazione che a Piombino ci sono tante russe. -->" Le russe sono bellocce. A Piombino ce ne sono tantissime."


----------



## Anja.Ann

Akire72 said:


> Dunque, in attesa che il verbo ci sveli di che libro si tratti, posso tranquillamente dire che ha tutta l'aria di essere un dialogo tra Toscani, visto che si cita anche Piombino. Confermo pertanto che "a sfare", vuol dire "in abbondanza" (ipotizzo un'etimologia da "talmente tante da doversene/potersene disfare/sbarazzare)



Sono d'accordo, Akire.  




> e che "discrete" non significa "riservate" ma "bellocce/carine".



Sinceramente non saprei dire, non senza sapere di quale aspetto parlassero i due interlocutori  




> EDIT: ... è solo una costatazione che a Piombino ci sono tante russe.



Sono ancora d'accordo e mi pare assolutamente evidente dalla frase originale: "Le russe son discrete. A Piombino ce n'è a sfare." 
Delle italiane, probabilmente si era discusso in precedenza


----------



## violadaprile

Akire72 said:


> Dunque, in attesa che il verbo ci sveli di che libro si tratti, posso tranquillamente dire che ha tutta l'aria di essere un dialogo tra Toscani, visto che si cita anche Piombino. Confermo pertanto che "a sfare", vuol dire "in abbondanza" (ipotizzo un'etimologia da "talmente tante da doversene/potersene disfare/sbarazzare) e che "discrete" non significa "riservate" ma "bellocce/carine".



Avevo ipotizzato anch'io che "sfare" fosse una normale parola italiana, da cui ad esempio: _volto sfatto, letto sfatto, i fiori si sfanno al sole_ (forse un po' poetico, ma chiaro). Come contrapposto a "bellocce".
http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/sfare/

La mia osservazione è stata però cancellata (ex post 7)


----------



## Akire72

In toscano "discreta/o" ha principalmente il significato di "fico/gnocco/bello". Es.: "Madonna com'è discreta quella!". Non stanno parlando di una ragazza particolarmente riservata. Parola di Fiorentina IGP (sono mezza sarda per cui non posso dire DOC, ma nata e cresciuta a Firenze, quindi almeno un IGP concedetemelo!)


----------



## Akire72

violadaprile said:


> Attenzione! Sembra che qualcuno la pensi diversamente.
> Avevo ipotizzato che "sfare" fosse una normale parola italiana, da cui ad esempio: _volto sfatto, letto sfatto, i fiori si sfanno al sole_ (forse un po' poetico, ma chiaro).
> 
> Questo messaggio è stato eliminato da stella_maris_74.
> Motivo Questa osservazione non c'entra assolutamente niente. Rileggi bene il post iniziale, per favore.
> ex post 7
> 
> http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/sfare/



non capisco il tuo intervento, Viola.


----------



## Anja.Ann

E allora non c'è storia, Akire!  Mi hai convinta!


----------



## longplay

Akire72 said:


> In toscano "discreta/o" ha principalmente il significato di "fico/gnocco/bello". Es.: "Madonna com'è discreta quella!". Non stanno parlando di una ragazza particolarmente riservata. Parola di Fiorentina IGP (sono mezza sarda per cui non posso dire DOC, ma nata e cresciuta a Firenze, quindi almeno un IGP concedetemelo!)


Per quel che vale mi aggiungo alla lista. Non sono toscano, ma mi sento un "toscano onorario" ! "Sfare" è indubbiamente italiano ; "a sfare" è indubbiamente "toscaneggiante".. Il libro dovrebbe essere "Acciaio" o qualcosa di simile : ultimamente è comparso varie volte nel forum, in vari filoni di discussione.
.


----------

